# Fluval G6 pipe size ?



## Deano3 (24 Mar 2014)

Hi everyone just purchased a fluval G6 but not sure what size the tubing is ? Awaiting for it to arrive in the post but will have to order a hydor inline heater and not sure Wat size to get, also it's for my Ada 60p Wat size heater you think 200w or 300w



Thanks Dean


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Mar 2014)

16/22mm tube, I went for a 300w, but a 200w would also do the job


----------

